# West Hollywood Halloween Carnival



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

If you happen to be in LA on Halloween day, than stop by the West Hollywood Halloween Carnival on Santa Monica Blvd.

Its a hell of a party. Lots of drag queens and outragous costumes.
Traffic is hell though.


----------



## ZMoe (Sep 13, 2010)

Another thread revival, but this one seems more acceptable since the topic is yearly. Please don't hurt me.

I've gone to this for the last 5 years and love it each time. There are so many amazing costumes. Each year memorable. I'll be going again this year and can't wait to see what others have come up with for costumes.


----------

